# Composition Media vs Discover Media?



## notorious1538 (Oct 8, 2012)

I apologize in advance if this has been posted/covered, but I searched and couldn’t find anything. I currently have a wrx on lease and am looking into a Tiguan for my next car when lease is up in a little less than a year. My question is regarding infotainment. What is the difference between the discover media and composition media displays in the new Tiguans? The SE looks like a good bargain but is the infotainment really subpar compared to the sel? Apple CarPlay is a must and I know both have it, but I don’t want to have a crappy experience. Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlecraver (Feb 8, 2007)

I tried to research this too and as far as I could tel the only difference between the two was the Discover had built in Nav. 

Think the rest of the infotainment stuff is the same. SEL will give you adaptive cruise, 1” larger wheels, power lift gate, fogs and pano roof standard, remote start, silver roof rails instead of black. Think that’s it.


----------



## notorious1538 (Oct 8, 2012)

castlecraver said:


> I tried to research this too and as far as I could tel the only difference between the two was the Discover had built in Nav.
> 
> Think the rest of the infotainment stuff is the same. SEL will give you adaptive cruise, 1” larger wheels, power lift gate, fogs and pano roof standard, remote start, silver roof rails instead of black. Think that’s it.


Thanks a lot! Yeah, tried researching it as well, but found nothing really helpful. Got directed to a Volkswagen.de website where it had all the 2017 and older infotainment systems with a breakdown of features, but I was really unsure still so I figured I would ask. By the sounds of it, I think I’ll pursue the sel. Would way more features and I see all the trims being so heavily discounted. Maybe I’ll pull the trigger early?! Thanks again! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

